# Does having big ears make a difference?



## Danina14 (Nov 15, 2018)

I’ve made posts about ear questions before but I heard something that I need clarification on... so I was talking to a friend who used to have GSDs growing up and he noticed how big mine is getting and we were on the topic of his ears and he said that it seems like because he’ll be on the bigger side and since his ears were already kinda big when he was little that it can take longer for them to go up.

I’ll put a picture of him when he was 7 weeks and one of him recently sitting up at 11 weeks (he’s 13 weeks now) and another of him laying down so you guys can see when they flip up and decide.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I've never heard of a correlation between ear size and the height and weight of an adult, but I suppose that doesn't mean there isn't one.

You do see a wide variety of ear sizes in both puppies and adults though, so I'd be a bit skeptical of trying to use that as a predictor.

Cute puppy!


----------



## Dutchy (Jul 8, 2018)

My experience certainly isn't scientific or proving but my pup has big ears for her head and I think its contributing to her ears being lazy and not standing on their own. We just did ear forms at 6 1/2 months. After a week, one ear is standing but the other is still floppy. Starting a second round of forms tonight on the remaining ear.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think that can be hard to say I would imagine it would vary. I do remember wondering if max was going to grow into his bunny ears and puma tail. I always knew he had more growing to do the way his tail would tag the floor. He did but his ears are still on the larger side like his mommas. They did the whole tee pee thing as a pup and up around 4-5 months. Luna’s ears went right up earlier around 12 weeks and seemed to go right- Luna did not have bunny ears.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"All the better to hear you with, my dear."


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol!


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

So, we had been told that when we got our German Shepherd. Who knows if it’s true or not.. BUT she was the biggest in her litter. All her siblings ears went up by 9-10 weeks and hers weren’t up until 15. Her ears were crazy big and heavy so it made sense to us.


----------

